# September 2014 Challenge - Rice



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I debated a challenge of supporting stars, herbs specifically. But I thought that would be hard to judge in many cases.

So Rice, a staple of cuisines the world over. Savory and sweet options as well as derivatives like rice flour, noodles, paper, toasted rice powder, and even liquid forms like rice wine and rice vinegar.

The image is from Wikipedia via the International Rice Research Institute.





  








Rice_diversity.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 1, 2014








Impress me!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sweet!  Or maybe sticky?

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll probably issue some weekly challenges as well. Thinking of a fried rice one week, a risotto for another, a chicken and rice casserole for some classic home  style food, debating a few things for the fourth week still. Of course submssions of all types are welcome at all times, I just want to see some different twists on the same concept some too.  Edit to add, I'm thinking of sushi at the moment for week 4.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice! It's not my forte but what a perfect opportunity to learn. Ok so I'll submit my stuffed veggies that I made for dinner last night. This would've gone in the what's for dinner thread but since rice is the stuffer what the heck. The rice is white Carolina.





  








IMG_4550.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 1, 2014












  








IMG_4551.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 1, 2014












  








IMG_4552.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 1, 2014












  








IMG_4553.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 1, 2014












  








IMG_4554.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 1, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Very nice. Love the color.

Why did you choose White Carolina for this dish?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got small container of this sitting in my pantry. (image via Amazon)





  








51RB9EX19ML.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 2, 2014








I bought it because it looked interesting but I've never figured out what to do with it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@phatch,

Oh no, risotto! Where is the egg challenge when you need it?

I think the sweet side might prevail/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Have you had? oh wait, never mind, wait for pic.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

phatch said:


> I'll probably issue some weekly challenges as well.


An interesting twist. I've got 3 or 4 dishes right off the top of my head, I may have to schedule them appropriately.

Rice, like eggs, is such a blank canvas in so many cuisines. As I recall there was an episode of Iron Chef America where the theme ingredient was rice. I may have to dig around and watch that one again.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> Very nice. Love the color.
> 
> Why did you choose White Carolina for this dish?


Carolina rice has a wonderful way of falling apart, sometimes I like that, especially for stuffing vegetables and grape leaves.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Ello Govnahs! Sorry, I'm reading a pirate book right now. My first entry: Smoked pig skin risotto, roasted shiitake mushrooms, and fresh peas. The pig skin was off a bacon I smoked. Does the term micro brunoise apply to non vegetables?





  








10155378_10101471538596669_1790356233_n.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 2, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Koukouvagia said:


> phatch said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Love the color.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the insight.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

MillionsKnives said:


> My first entry: Smoked pig skin risotto, roasted shiitake mushrooms, and fresh peas.


Interesting concept. How was the texture of the skin in this application? chewy, soft, I could see it going either way.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@phatch definitely chewy. That's why I cut it very small and didn't use too much. Maybe I will boil the skin in pork stock in a pressure cooker first next time? I also started by toasting the risotto in some bacon lardon fat. The smoky pork fat flavors definitely came through.

PS I just clicked on your Dune quote bahahaah. I'm reading Children of Dune now. I put it off because I thought the later books would be terrible (and they are), but the plot of God Emperor is just so hilarious that I have to read it.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

This is gonna be interesting!

I love rice, but mainly because of the dishes it goes with.

Gonna have to broaden my horizon......


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

MillionsKnives said:


> PS I just clicked on your Dune quote bahahaah. I'm reading Children of Dune now. I put it off because I thought the later books would be terrible (and they are), but the plot of God Emperor is just so hilarious that I have to read it.


The line is in the song too, which is why it stuck out to me because of the Dune reference.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I made a beef rendang back in my challenge: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80992/june-2014-challenge-southeast-asian/60#post_473442

I used the leftovers for fried rice. The best fried rice ever!





  








10427227_10101592815591599_1982452221794497618_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 2, 2014


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Going to count wild rice as rice(it is really a grass).?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was planning my first dish for tomorrow, but while plating up tonight's dinner decided it was worth a mention. The pork chop was rubbed with a paste of garlic, fresh oregano and rosemary. I like going out to the garden and snipping fresh herbs. The rice I'll discuss in more detail tomorrow, the sauce is about 2 tablespoons of melted, salted butter, about a half tablespoon of soy sauce and a couple pinches of turmeric. Karen really likes it, as do I.

And when was the last time you saw a slice of tomato on a bed of cottage cheese?





  








p_chop.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 3, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

teamfat said:


> And when was the last time you saw a slice of tomato on a bed of cottage cheese?


My mom used to do that so I do it usually whenever I make a cold plate (tuna salad, a couple olives, and Ritz crackers to finish it out!)


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

My mock paella.... :





  








IMG_0700.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 3, 2014


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Those are nice big shrimp!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

The ingredients:





  








1 chinese bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Chinese cured belly pork





  








2 mushroom spring onion and coriander.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Coriander, spring onions and mushroom

And the secret ingredient /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif





  








3 rice paper wrappers.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Rice paper wrappers!





  








4 fried mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Fryinging the mixture





  








5 herbs - coriander-chives-mint - and pickled carr




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Chopped herbs (coriander, chives and mint) and in the corner is some pickled carrot





  








6 folding spring roll.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








The rice paper has been soaked and is ready to fill. I should have chosen a neutral colour tea towel /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif





  








7 folded roll.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








Folded





  








8 sliced roll.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 3, 2014








And cut open to show the contents.

I put the pickled carrot in for a bit of colour, and the sweet-sour taste contrasted nicely to the bacon.

Not a traditional filling, but nice and tasty anyway


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

MillionsKnives said:


> I used the leftovers for fried rice. The best fried rice ever!


A leftovers challenge would be interesting in its own right. And of course, fried rice is a dish of leftovers and scraps. 


teamfat said:


> And when was the last time you saw a slice of tomato on a bed of cottage cheese?


I had a co-worker whose favorite meal included steak, cottage cheese and tomato. The juices combining from those three were her favorite part of the dish. 


French Fries said:


> My mock paella.... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paella's a great rice dish. What rice did you use? 


butzy said:


> The ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chinese pork belly I can find is much darker than that. Did you cure it yourself? Looks like a fabulous goi cuon to me.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

phatch said:


> Paella's a great rice dish. What rice did you use?


Bomba rice, from Valenciana! Can't believe I didn't even mention it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Found it at whole foods (but they rarely have it). Oh and I said "mock" because I don't have a paella pan. I'll buy one one of those days, but lately we've been in a decluttering mode here, so I try to avoid buying more things those days.





  








8930.jpg




__
french fries


__
Sep 3, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

phatch said:


> I've got small container of this sitting in my pantry. (image via Amazon)
> 
> (green bamboo rice)
> 
> I bought it because it looked interesting but I've never figured out what to do with it.


I look forward to seeing what you'll do with it. I've seen it in Asian stores but I've never had it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

MaryB said:


> Going to count wild rice as rice(it is really a grass).?


Sure, I will accept wild rice entries.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

phatch said:


> The chinese pork belly I can find is much darker than that. Did you cure it yourself? Looks like a fabulous goi cuon to me.


I did cure it myself, I actually got the idea from a thread on this forum, I think it was the "what did you have for dinner" one and it must have been GeneMachine or Ordo who suggested it.

I used this recipe: http://honest-food.net/2011/03/22/sichuan-bacon/

It came out pretty strongly flavoured and is awesome on bahn mi as well....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The rice featured is Jasmine.

*Rice Pudding Persian Style*





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@petalsandcoco, those look fabulous. So colorful!

Today's lunch was a quick pork fried rice, with leftover jasmine rice:





  








rice.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 3, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Petals, will you tell us some of the spicing used in that please? 

And a good Fried Rice contender.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry Phatch, I did an edit when I first posted my pics with the ingredients but somehow it got lost. 

In no particular order:

Jasmine rice
Water
Almond milk 
Saffron
Cinnamon sticks
Butter
Salt
Crushed pistachio
Dried berries
Dried flower petals
Vanilla sugar
Chopped apricots
Gold flake 


This might be a boring point but to get a creamy texture in a rice pudding, I like to take a potato masher and gently mash it a couple of minutes, this releases more starch after that you can add more milk/cream/water etc.....until it gets to a creamy texture. 
For me , a good rice pudding should be extremely smooth and one should not have to feel a nodule of rice with their tongue, rice pieces yes, but very light in texture. But that's just me. There are many ways of making and enjoying it of course. Another favourite is straight up rice pudding with 35% cream , maple syrup with flakes / flocons of maple sugar tid bits, the flavours of my " YOUT " 

@FF : Thank you, and you're dishes look awesome, oh that paella !


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@petalsandcoco please pm me the recipe that looks amazing. Do I smell an early lead?


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

wow, the paella looks good, i was going to make one but will do other ideas in mind, i guess i have to hurry lol,  this challenge will be awesome, i love rice in many forms!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's no harm in duplication in my book. I for one enjoy seeing how people approach the same concept differently. It's why I'm issuing weekly Challenges within the Rice. 

And Yes, we're officially in Fried Rice week.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Great looking dishes from everyone so far. This challenge has so many possibilities. I have a pretty neat idea to try and hopefully will get it done tomorrow.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

> I'll probably issue some weekly challenges as well. Thinking of a fried rice one week, a risotto for another, a chicken and rice casserole for some classic home style food, debating a few things for the fourth week still. Of course submssions of all types are welcome at all times, I just want to see some different twists on the same concept some too. Edit to add, I'm thinking of sushi at the moment for week 4.


 ok sounds good!!!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

About 6 months ago I saw this at TJ Maxx (a sort of name brand discount store) and thought.. well that looks like really nice risotto rice and it was very well vacuumed sealed so I got it for I think 2.99 for 2.2 lbs - I just looked it up and apparently it's a turkish rice that is great for risotto or paela.. I'll get to crack it open for sure this month!





  








baldo.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 4, 2014








Edit: Well.. apparently it's Italian.. I found the company site


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning all!
I made fried rice with left over rice from the night before and added all i could find in my refrigerator, didnt feel going to the store at 9pm, first of all, i know isnt the right rice for this dish but it added a nice flavor to it.
Left over rice is basmati boiled with beef stock.

Started with frying the onion, garlic and ham with canola oil, added broccoli, carrots and peas, added a couple of fried scrambled eggs salt, soy sauce, ginger powder, chili oil at the end to add spicy, obviously forgot to add the water chestnuts but i guess it doesnt belong to the dish.

Added some salt and voila!





  








20140903_211746.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 4, 2014












  








20140903_214617.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 4, 2014








Not a fancy dish but tasty.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice presentation pitufina.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Pitufina73

Looks quite fancy to me. and healthy


----------



## flaviomoreira (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi guys, here one of my starters. Maki tuna sushi with confit ginger, micro veg and tomato chutney.





  








sushi.jpg




__
flaviomoreira


__
Sep 4, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

FlavioMoreira said:


> Hi guys, here one of my starters. Maki tuna sushi with confit ginger, micro veg and tomato chutney.


That is beautiful. Nice colors!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Flavio: outstandng.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for the fried rice entry Pitufina.  

I have to admit I'm still trying to wrap my imaginary taste buds around the veg-fish fusion of FlavioMoreira's Sushi. I'd love to taste it and see how it works. Eating with my eyes, it's a delight.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful sushi @Flavio!

Never made sushi before, ate it a million times, will try to make it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

First off, this is my usual rice, except for risotto:





  








k_rose.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 5, 2014








Cooked some up the other day, used some of the leftovers for tonight's dinner. We had char sui grilled pork with a shrimp and shittake fried rice. The shittakes were used to make a bit of dashi, which I hope to use in another submission in a day or so.





  








char_rice.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 5, 2014








Karen really liked this batch of fried rice. I didn't try to get her to eat the kimchee fried rice I did back in the cabbage challenge. I'm sure she would have liked that!

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sounds like it's a pretty starchy variety for a medium grain rice. How do you get it be so individual instead of clumping?


----------



## flaviomoreira (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. It was just the beginning of and idea, maybe I would push it a bit further with a tomato jelly underneath and a quenelle of wasabi  ice-cream.

Also think that the tuna is not enough and the rice is hiding the fish flavour a bit. But again I am not a sushi chef


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The K-rose rice is a bit starchy. Trying to think what it was that got me to buy it in the first place. The first batch or two was on the gummy side, too much water. The package directions assume one is at sea level where water boils at 212F.  A bit less water but longer cooking time and a longer resting time seem to produce the best results for me.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nicko said:


> @petalsandcoco
> please pm me the recipe that looks amazing. Do I smell an early lead?


Sorry for the delay Nicko, I just sent it off .

@ Flavio : stunning sushi 
@ Teamfat : that rice looks great for sushi
@ Fina : looks delicious


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@FlavioMoreira,

Hi! Your Sushi looks great. Is there any sauce or wasabi involved?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm so excited to have discovered forbidden rice. It is full of iron and antioxidants. It is also delicious, super!!!

This is my take on Mexican Fried Rice.

Cumin scented black rice fried with shallot, scallion, yellow bell pepper, garlic, lime and chives. Served with oregano-rubbed salmon.





  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 5, 2014








And I have a question. I liked the black rice so much that I'm thinking of using it for rice pudding. I looked up a few recipes and they ALL use coconut milk. Really? I don't like coconut milk, can I go a more european route with this with whole milk, sugar and cinnamon or will it not work?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think they're playing up the exotic aspect of the rice, it's name, appearance with the coconut milk. Personally I find it a bit sweet for using as a starchy side so I've not used a much. Just two or three time, but not as dessert yet either. The Chinese do a sweet steamed rice cake with starchy short grain rice. Not my favorite generally, but if I could get the black rice to bind well, it might be a fun twist on the idea.

I don't have a picture from the times I've made it, but this is prettier than any of mine were (from celtnet.org.uk) The filling layer is sweet red bean paste. For the black rice, you'd want to use some very light accents to pop against the dark form. could be a fun thing to explore.





  








eight-treasures-rice-cake.gif




__
phatch


__
Sep 5, 2014








Google steamed 8 treasure cake and you'll get a lot of hits to explore.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't notice a sweet flavor at all.  It tasted very nutty, much like brown rice.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I listened to this on the radio yesterday in my car, a very interesting podcast about RICE. If you're an NPR buff like me you'll really enjoy this, it's informative.

http://www.wnyc.org/story/rice-culture-and-cuisine-around-world/


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

tamago1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 7, 2014












  








tamago2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 7, 2014












  








tamago3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 7, 2014








The online videos make tamago sushi look so easy. I am not expecting Morimoto to make me an offer of employment.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> The ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo... the Sichuanese cure is getting used to great effect? Nice! Already used up mine, currently busy cold-smoking 4 pounds of juniper-seasoned Swabian-Hall belly


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

IMG_1482.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014








I already posted this in the mideast challenge, but that rice was just brillant. Quarma al-dajaj


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, some risotto with salsiccia and chanterelles, made this week;





  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (1 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014












  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (2 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014












  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (3 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Flavio, that sushi looks *stunning* - emphasis required!

Sushi was on the table for us last night also, and likewise it was tuna:





  








060914_sushi_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Sep 7, 2014








Inverted sashimi tuna and avocado roll with a sriracha mayo sauce and lumpfish roe. The sauce was a 1:1 ratio of mayo and sriracha sauce (both homemade of course!) - many chillies were harmed in the making of this sauce:





  








060914_sriracha-sauce_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Sep 7, 2014








Now tonight was a three-course kinda night, though only two contained rice:





  








070914_black-rice-salad_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Sep 7, 2014








Black rice, pumpkin, pomegranate, coriander, cashews, elderflower jelly.





  








070914_sticky-coconut-rice-stack_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Sep 7, 2014








Sticky coconut and vanilla rice and strawberry stack with a yoghurt, honey and crushed pistachio shard on an almond crumb, and a light drizzle of cream through the stack.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Multiple sushi entries of GLORY!  Hayden, allow me to quote Darth Vader, "Most impressive."

GM, what color is the final rice in your risotto? I'm not exactly sure from the lighting. Looks like a pleasing combination.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

@phatch  It got a bit grey when I stirred in the salsiccia.

EDIT: Addendum - the vegetables in the top picture are all from the garden, used for a vegetable broth for the risotto.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

From April 2014, if eligible.

Grill-roasted wild turkey, with turkey stock reduction, wild rice with chopped giblets and baby bella mushrooms...





  








1SeQvso.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Where did you get a wild turkey?  Whenever I see one, I'm on National Park Service land.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a hunting enthusiast and turkey hunting is one of my favorites...





  








sp2QjAK.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## dmirish (Aug 31, 2014)

Fortunately, I'm a better cook than photographer.

I have here, a baked, bacon wrapped, curried rice. I served this for my family as a starch side with steak and veg...not pictured as it`s not really relevant to the contest.





  








1.JPG




__
dmirish


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@dmirish: That looks nice!

Below is my picture of nasi goreng (indonesian fried rice).

It is the same picture as for the egg challenge.

I did have some yesterday, but forgot to take a pic of that particular one (looked pretty similar though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)





  








1 - nasi goreng made of left over ajam paniki - fr




__
butzy


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm still in the middle of the renovation of my home but the builders have to pause because the floors went in.

There's a lot to be done yet during the coming weeks, so I still can't cook properly. But, for what it's worth, I picked some of my rice dishes that I already posted here. Some are very recent, others aren't.

*Risotto with fresh spinach and medaillons of chicken fillet*





  








RisottoSpinazieKip.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Rural paella with rabbit, quail, merguez, chorizo*





  








PaellaKonijnKwartel4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Pilav rice with chicken and coconut cream sauce*





  








PilavKip2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Rice with preserved Moroccan lemon, chicken, a variety of small aubergine and paprika sauce*





  








KipRijstAubergines.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Rice pudding with spices and speculoos*





  








RijstKruidenSpeculoos3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Cold rice pudding and warm black berry sauce*





  








RijstpapBramen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Tomato risotto with chipolata*





  








tomatenRisotto2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Arroz nero (rice colored with squid ink), panfried salmon in black& white sesame seed coat, mix of stewed peppers*





  








ArrozNeroZalmSesam2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014








*Jasmin rice, salmon in mustard sauce with capers, Belgian endives with bacon crumble*





  








zalmJasmijnrijstSaladeMosterdroomsaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bacon and curry, never seen that combination before. Great dishes, keep them coming. 

I played with a Red Beans and Rice soup. The dish needs some more development still to be truly good, but it was progress. Seems my phone didn't take the pic I thought it did. I'll have to post a pic of some reheated leftovers later then.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The red beans and rice soup with some kielbasa, finally. This is made with basmati. If something calls for generic medium or long grain rice, I use basmati. I use basmati in paella too. I like it better than with the starchy short grain rice. While I"m used to soup improving the next day, this one made a big improvement.





  








2014-09-08 18.25.51.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 9, 2014








And some rolled Spam Musubi for breakfast. Rolling it is much more forgiving than the standard musubi construction. My teriyaki glaze was a little thin perhaps, but it was good! Standard sushi rice used here. I've been buying a clear bag of it price marked with a sharpie at one of my Asian grocers. Not sure about the specific varietal, but I've been happy with it.





  








2014-09-08 21.26.47.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 9, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

On a side note, have you checked out the new Chinatown market at 3400 S State Street yet? Pretty big place.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes. I like the clear English labeling. They have a pretty good meat and fresh produce section I think. But their pricing is high  and the dried/canned/bottled selection was a little weak I think. 

Seems they're playing to a more upscale crowd overall.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I might try live crabs someday, but for most things will stick with Southeast Market.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

save1.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 9, 2014








Sous vide venison with mushroom and caramelized onion sauce and creamy risotto.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Pork and lamb congee with ginger, crispy shallots, and scallions. Every culture has their feel good chicken soup. This is our version.





  








DSC_0776.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 10, 2014












  








DSC_0783.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 10, 2014












  








DSC_0788.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 10, 2014








Usually it is served with some of these cut up, but I didn't have time to buy any 





  








dauchaoquay.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 10, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome dishes everyone! im drooling over those dishes!!! cant wait to make more soon!

I made Horchata, maybe all of you already know what it is, its a Mexican drink made with soaked rice and cinnamon,

in this process rice isnt cooked at all.

I soaked rice for 8 hours with cinnamon, after the 8 hours i put it on the blender with 4 cups of water,

half cup of sugar, 1 teaspoon of vanilla, 1 cup of milk and blend for around 2 minutes.

then strain the water and discard the rice, voila!

Very refreshing in a hot day!





  








2014-09-09 19.28.45.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 10, 2014












  








2014-09-09 19.30.44.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 10, 2014












  








2014-09-09 19.37.23.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 10, 2014












  








2014-09-09 19.46.48.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 10, 2014








Other versions include to add condensed milk instead of cow milk, ground almonds, etc. worth to try it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So many good things.  The color of the venison is very appealing. Congee is a favorite at my house too. I've seen horchata before, but have not yet ever tasted it.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Creamy chicken wild rice soup. 2 chicken leg quarters simmered. Remove when done and let cool. Add the wild rice to the stock and bring to a simmer, salt and pepper to taste at this point. Chop celery, onion, carrot, garlic while the rice simmers. After an hour of cooking the wild rice add the chopped veg to simmer. Pull the meat from the bones and add the bones back to cook more. Simmer until the rice is tender, wild rice can take 2-3 hours to cook. Add the shredded meat back and bring to a simmer to heat through, add cream to taste at the end to thicken.

A little chopped scallion on top for some color and it tastes good.





  








IMG_20140910_1828367031_zps9d77c750.jpg




__
maryb


__
Sep 11, 2014








This also works very well with leftover turkey and stock at Thanksgiving!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's gorgeous Mary, I want some!


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

So yummy MaryB, can you send me some?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Mmm compelling entry MaryB. Please share more info about the soup.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Crappy lighting but... Brown rice risotto with roasted chicken stock, carrots, celery, sweet onions, mushrooms, zucchini, patty pan squash, fresh sage & parmesan.





  








risotto.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 11, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Found a few more dishes in my albums on this forum:

*Courgette stuffed with beef, feta and pistacchios*





  








CourgetteGevuldRundFeta3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 11, 2014







_Rice boiled with the "absorption method". Sauce made with the pulp of the courgettes and saffron_

*Stuffed peppers, pilav rice and a cold tahini/Greek yoghurt/garlic/cumin sauce*





  








PaprikaGevuldPilavRijst2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 11, 2014








*Indonesian babi pangang and jasmine rice*





  








BabiPangangJasmijnRijst.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 11, 2014








*Risotto made with red wine and beetroot, served with chicken liver*





  








RisottoKippelever1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 11, 2014







_Siduri inspired me for this risotto. Still the very best risotto I ever made!_

*Braise of lamb neck with anchovy,lemon zest and garlic served with a pilav rice*





  








lamNekAnsjovis2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 11, 2014







_Another dish made on a suggestion of Siduri to use anchovis in here._


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some good ideas there from chefbubba and Chris


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
[h2]The Jasmine Rice of Thailand (_Thai Hom Mali_)[/h2][h2]Jasmine rice is Thailand's top exported rice. While China by its sheer size is the world's largest producer of rice, Thailand has led the world as the largest rice exporter since the 1960′s, owing much of this status to jasmine rice. With continued Thai government support, stringent quality control, all rice destined for export passes the government stamp of approval. The active involvement of the government in the promotion of Thai rice abroad has placed jasmine rice in the spotlight on the world stage. Among discerning Asians in many countries, jasmine rice is considered the best-tasting rice in the world. Archeological evidence supports that in northeastern Thailand rice cultivation dates back at least 5,400 years The Golden Phoenix[sup]2[/sup] label consistently markets top-grade jasmine rice from the premium northeast region. Besides where the rice is grown, the fragrance, texture and flavor can differ depending on the age of the rice. Jasmine rice is softest and most fragrant when newly harvested.[/h2][h2]The rice is naturally fragrant with an aroma similar to that of "pandan" leaves. When the native jasmine rice was first isolated in 1950 it immediately became the accepted standard of best tasting rice.[/h2]
In my mind, a fresh bowl of steamed perfectly cooked jasmine rice has the essence of perfection. I may cook a pot and top a rice serving with a spicy chili sauce having garlic and ginger.

This cooking method is the *least *fastidious, and never burns the bottom of the rice. The problem with cooking rice on the stove top is that, as the rice absorbs all the water in the last throws of cooking, the single source of heat cannot be properly spread away from the bottom of the pan without the water. The bottom becomes too hot, and the rice in contact with the bottom of the pan then burns. The stove top formula was 5 minutes on high, 5 minutes on low, five minutes off which meant you had to be diligent about the timing. This method, however, is non critical. A little extra time will not reduce the rice to mush as long as the water content is on the lien side. This recipe may be scaled as required.

2+ Cups of premium jasmine rice (+ means heaping 2 cups)

3 ½ Cups of water

Bring water to a full boil using an oven safe pot. Add rice without stirring, cover with a tight fitting lid. Heat to a boil. When boiling, place covered pot in preheated 350 F oven for 40 minutes. Remove lid, allowing steam to escape. Wait 5 minutes to serve.
[h2] [/h2][h2]Notes:[/h2][h2]1. Pandan Leaf (Screwpine Leaf) The leaf is used in curries of Sri Lanka and in Malaysian, Balinese, and Thai cooking. It is commonly used as a flavoring and coloring in Malaysian and Singaporean cooking, especially in Malay dishes. The screw-pine or pandan leaves are tied in a knot and placed in soups or stews that are being cooked. The leaf is also bruised or raked with the tines of a fork to release its aroma, pounded to release its aromatic juice, or even boiled to obtain its flavor. Pandan leaves are used as wrappers in Southeast Asian cooking to provide a distinct flavor to the foods. They are wrapped around chicken, pork, glutinous rice, fish, and desserts before grilling, roasting, barbecuing, or steaming. Pandan leaves also enhance the flavor of seasoned rices, puddings, beverages, and curries.[/h2][h2]2. Chia Meng Group has started exporting rice to Hong Kong since 1955 under the brand name of "Golden Phoenix"[/h2]


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Creamy wild rice soup is a Minnesota staple. Almost every restaurant has a version of it and the one I make came from the casino I used to work for(I fished with the chef, he gave me the recipe which is an original). It is basic, I gave the recipe above. I never measure so measurements are by eye. Wild rice swells a LOT so it is easy to add way to much and end up with stew. Can vary the meat used depending on leftovers, more or less cream or no cream for a regular soup. Some add mushrooms(wild) but I am not a fan.

Minnesota is the largest producer of true wild rice so it is relatively cheap here. It is really a grass seed but has a nutty flavor and cooks like rice.


----------



## cheftorres87 (Sep 7, 2014)

rice and egg.png




__
cheftorres87


__
Sep 12, 2014








So this dish is Sushi Rice, mixed with sesame, with a truffle oil poached egg, black tobiko, and black garlic sauce. I'm pleased with some of the flavors (I don't like the tobiko and am considering finely chopped mushroom for a more savoury taste), as for the presentation I'm still working on it. definitely needs work.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It looks like a primitive astonomical painting.





  








Snake%20Star%20Trails-L.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 12, 2014








(from ancientskys.com)

Steve TPHC, some pictures of the dishes would be good. Its sorta what the challenge is about is to show the dish.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I got given some green asparagus and I had always wanted to make a recipe in one of my Vietnamese cookbooks of lemongrass-asparagus-beef. So no excuses not to do it:





  








1 asparagus beef fillet fish sauce-tomato-palm sug




__
butzy


__
Sep 14, 2014








Asparagus, tomato, fish sauce, garlic, onion, beef, some RICE vinegar and palm sugar





  








3 dished up with rice noodles-carrot pickle-ucumbe




__
butzy


__
Sep 14, 2014








Served with RICE noodles, pickled cucumber and pickled carrot.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I really like lemongrass beef, maybe I'll try it with asparagus next time.

mjb.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Jasmine rice with turmeric.





  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 14, 2014








Without turmeric.





  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 14, 2014


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

Those photos are exquisite...


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet and sour chicken with jasmine rice.





  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 14, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

@Jarmo, nice timbale.

@butzy, good to see the other ways rice products are used. I'm a little surprised we haven't seen more noodles, or flour.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Bacon wrapped rice..





  








lautanen.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 14, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Jarmo love your table settings. Can you give us a close up of the food please? It looks pretty but can't see the details.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry, I did not take close-up pictures. Those are the only ones what I have.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very inviting tables.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Sigh, my plating skills fit into the home cook category. Food, plate, eat!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Jarmo said:


> Sorry, I did not take close-up pictures. Those are the only ones what I have.


But you obviously put a lot of effort into the plating, from now on take a few close ups too. Zoom in or move up close to the food. I can't figure how to zoom into your photos on cheftalk.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

1. Click the image.

2. Zoom in with your browser.

Example:





  








Captura.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

wow, epic dishes! where is mine?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Shrimp & Sausage Gumbo over steamed Basmati.





  








gumbo.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 15, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@chefbuba: That looks very appetising. Wouldn't mind some of that!

@Jarmo: beautiful table setting!

I made larb (or laap or larp or whatever)





  








1 fish sauce-dried chili-garlic-red onion-rice vin




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014











  








3 toasted rice- tomato-cucumber-mint-basil-purple




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014











  








2 pork mince.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014








The ingredients:

Rice vinegar (as I had no limes), red onion (instead of shallots) garlic, dried chili pepper), fish sauce, tomato, cucumber, basil and purple basil, mint, coriander and toasted rice.

I made it with home ground pork mince.

There is some palm sugar in there as well, but forgot to include it on the picture.

The result:





  








6 ready for eating.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014








And because it is a rice challenge, 2 older pictures of how the toasted rice was made:





  








ketan rice.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014











  








toasted rice.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 15, 2014








I used ketan rice, (indonesian sticky rice) and dry toasted it in a cast iron skilled. Once it turned light brown you let it cool down and grind it.

Larp just isn't the same without it


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In the US, you don't see toasted rice used very often, even in Thai or other cuisines. At least here in Utah. There are so many different ways rice can be used.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Anyone have a great biryani they want to share? I've some good ones but have been disappointed in the ones I've made from recipes so far.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Arancini...





  








1päivä pois.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Sep 15, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

An Italian classic. I've made them with just the cheese filling. Yours came out better than mine ever did.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mushroom risotto, my favorite, served with steak - my toddler decided to grab the bowl of rehydrating mushrooms just when I snapped the shot. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








risotto.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








risotto2.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 15, 2014












  








risotto3.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 15, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A rice salad. Lemon rice pilaf, grilled zucchini, eggplant, onion, artichoke, grape tomatoes and so on. Vinaigrette, fresh basil, sumac





  








2013-07-12 11.19.05.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 16, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very yummy dishes!Im here in a hurry and a bit late with a dish similar to risotto, its called arroz con queso, a popular dish from the tropical areas in Bolivia.I cooked the short grain rice, sauteed garlic and onion, added all together with shredded fresh cheese and a bit of milk, salt added, delicious! Used to eat it when i was a kid, first time to make it.Will post pics separate, having some trouble uploading them.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Arroz con queso





  








20140913_151646.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 16, 2014












  








20140913_155331.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 16, 2014












  








20140913_161010.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 16, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> 1. Click the image.
> 
> 2. Zoom in with your browser.
> 
> Example:


I still can't do it  but thanks for the close up. It's pretty.


chefbuba said:


> Shrimp & Sausage Gumbo over steamed Basmati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean basmati over gumbo. DANG that looks good and it reminds me I really really need to get cracking on making that gumbo, I started a thread a few months ago and got some awesome tips from everyone. 


French Fries said:


> Mushroom risotto, my favorite, served with steak - my toddler decided to grab the bowl of rehydrating mushrooms just when I snapped the shot. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good FF. I too love to serve risotto with protein, obviously you do too. But is right to do that? Is it proper? Shouldn't risotto be a course on its own? I always feel like I'm breaking a rule when I serve risotto as a side. Are you afflicted by the same guilt?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Looks good FF. I too love to serve risotto with protein, obviously you do too. But is right to do that? Is it proper? Shouldn't risotto be a course on its own? I always feel like I'm breaking a rule when I serve risotto as a side. Are you afflicted by the same guilt?


Haha yes Kouk' I'm pretty sure I've heard many times that a risotto is a dish served all on its own. But... oh well, I like steak with mushroom risotto, I think they go together really well!! No guilt here!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Haha yes Kouk' I'm pretty sure I've heard many times that a risotto is a dish served all on its own. But... oh well, I like steak with mushroom risotto, I think they go together really well!! No guilt here!! :lol:


Unfortunately I'm prone to guilt. I really envy people that feel no guilt. I'll just go ahead and say it then, risotto is one of my favorite side dishes heheheh!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Stir fry. It's a lot of work I tell you. But it was worth it. The rice is basmati. I'm still learning how to cook it, it's a little overcooked for my taste, it cooks sooooo quickly!





  








q1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 17, 2014












  








q2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 17, 2014












  








q3.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 17, 2014












  








q6.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 17, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You did pretty well.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry cause of my weak participation in this challenge. I'm busy these days. I can just present past dishes.

*Chicken Biryani*





  








2vnp6id.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014












  








212zj29.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014












  








2drtlj.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014












  








dr68i.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014








*Fen Zheng Ruo* (Steamed pork and rice)





  








cerdo2res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014








Ground toasted rice and anise seeds.





  








rice1edited1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014












  








cerdo10res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014








Steamed.





  








cerdo11res.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014








Both are presented in the Recipes forum.

*Paella*





  








13194525813_a6302646c2_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2014








I also have a very original rice Chinese recipe (a surprising technique, i promise), but will present it next week cause tomorrow i'm traveling to some thermal waters.

Cheers my friends.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

risotto.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 18, 2014








Mushroom risotto! My most favourite dish to make for people.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Mushroom risotto is my favorite as well. I've mentioned before how it is the only one I make with beef stock.

For this challenge, though, I may do another lobster risotto with bearnaise. I made it last year for Karen's birthday, and it was probably one of the tastiest dishes I've ever done.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be making a risotto this month too, I'm sure we could do a whole challenge on risotto alone. Mushroom risotto is my absolute favorite by I don't make it much anymore (hubby thinks that mushrooms taste like bandaids, what a fool). This is an old one, made from Jamie Oliver's risotto recipe. IMO it's the best risotto recipe I've ever ever ever made, the flavors range from very deep/complex and developed to really fresh - the final touches on this recipe make it what it is. I find really great dehydrated mushrooms, usually porcini, chanterelle and maitake. I reconsitute in hot water for 30 minutes and use the broth and the chopped up mushrooms to flavor the risotto. I use vermouth instead of wine, and I add celery to the onion, makes it really fragrant. I continue the risotto with chicken stock.

Then the risotto is topped with fresh grilled mushrooms, crimini, oyster and shiitake, pan grilled with a tiny bit of oil and thyme and done in small batches so that they don't steam. The mushrooms are then tossed with fresh parsley and a small squirt of lemon juice bringing freshness to this very dense and earthy dish. Parmesan galore!





  








mushroom risotto.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 19, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

sounds like a great risotto.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Brown Rice Beef Congee (old photo). I'm planning a pork congee for tomorrow morning. expect a picture.





  








2014-02-11+06.52.10.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 21, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yikes - just over a week to go, have a few dishes yet to prepare. I may do the Japanese omelet sushi again just for practice. It looked bad, but was quite tasty. And at least one risotto, and ...

mjb.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Back with two dishes today, one salty one dessert. Tried to make sushi and it fell apart, will try again....

*Taiwanese Stir Fried Rice Noodles*

*1/4 cup soy sauce*

*1/4 rice wine*

*1 tsp white pepper*

*shiitake mushrooms*

*1/2 package of vermicelli rice noodles*

*vegetable oil for frying*

*2 eggs beaten*

*1/4 clove garlic julienned*

*3 carrots julienned*

*1 onion julienned*

*16 oz bean sprouts*

*shredded cabbage*

*sea salt*

*shriracha*

*cilantro*





  








2014-09-21 18.17.23.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 18.34.28.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 18.40.54.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 19.06.56.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 19.16.12.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014








*Rice Pudding*

*1 cup rice*

*4 cups water*

*1 can evaporated milk*

*1 can condensed milk*

*2 egg yolks *

*1/2 cup raisins*

*orange peel and cinammon sticks*





  








2014-09-21 22.00.31.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 22.13.01.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014












  








2014-09-21 22.38.59.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Sep 22, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Here's the pork congee/jook. 8 cups water, 1 cup rice into the slow cooker. I usually add a cutlet of meat appropriate for stewing. This was cut from a pork shoulder, but a chicken thigh or two is good as well. Drop in a teaball with some crushed ginger, garlic, and black pepper. Let it go all night on low. Remove the teaball and meat. Let the meat rest a bit, then break apart with a fork. Build your bowl, season with soy, vinegar (I like chinese black vinegar) a bit of sesame oil and some chopped scallion. It's a great breakfast and quite easy.





  








2014-09-23 06.28.54.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 23, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nice dishes pitufina. That's more sriracha than I think I can do, but my son is fully on board with it. My boys usually add some sriracha to their congee as well.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, as an old fa t, I have to say again, I hate the new technology. I really wanted to participate in this challenge. My guest just informed me she cannot email the pics to me.

I served my espresso risotto tartlet last night.

I par bake the tartlet shell, not blind bake. I then scald some 1'2 and 1/2 with some vanilla and sugar. I bring up my risotto as usual with the 1/2&1/2. At the end I add a little Trablit flavoring

which can be substituted with some diluted instant coffee. I add a little instagel which is like gelatin, cool and fill the shells. During the entrée I bake them at 350. I then use the capp machine to foam some 1/2 and 1/2 and top the tarts and garnish with shaved chocolate. A big hit!!! not to sweet. Waiting for next months challenge and have the old 35 mm camera ready LOL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like my kind of dessert!

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Panini, I'd love to see a picture of that!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Sizzling rice*

This is a pretty original recipe, where the rice is cooked 3 times. First, as usual, boil it until done.





  








15158823008_b7e0bd284d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 24, 2014








Now spread the rice in a shallow roasting tray about 1/2 ".





  








15158822068_a0886f41d4_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 24, 2014








Bake until the rice edges are golden, about 30-40 minutes.





  








15345400215_1dab2302fe_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 24, 2014








Break the rice brick and reserve until service.





  








15158636849_09346bc851_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 24, 2014








Meantime, make a soup. This one has chicken breast, portobello, leeks, ginger, chicken stock, soy sauce, oyster sauce, sesame oil, hot chili oil, S&P. You can use any soup. Seafood soups work wonders also.





  








15158852650_4d661b355a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 24, 2014








Once the soup is ready, deep fry the rice chunks. Immediately serve the rice in a bowl and pour the hot soup over it. This is the popping effect:






Very rich rice soup with an unique crunchy texture.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoah!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

ordo said:


> *Sizzling rice*


I've read about this dish a number of times in different sources but have never tried it yet.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Goi Cuon Rice paper wraps with brown rice vermicelli.

Rice paper on the blue rice paper trays -- your local asian grocer should have them much cheaper than that link on Amazon /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Brown Rice vermicelli in the larger bowl

Shredded carrot

roast pork

sliced zucchini

thai basil

cilantro

spinach

cabbage

green onion

bean sprouts

nuoc cham





  








2014-09-25 17.58.58.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 26, 2014








Take a sheet of softened rice paper, the trays make the softening and rolling much simpler.

Put the presentation item on first, in this case slices of asian roast pork. Layer on good things, exercising restraint in quantity so you can roll it up at the end. This is right before I load on the spinach which would have blocked seeing everything else.





  








2014-09-25 18.00.37.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 26, 2014








Roll it up burrito style. Presentation side:





  








2014-09-25 18.02.07.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 26, 2014








Vegie Side





  








2014-09-25 18.02.15.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 26, 2014








Drizzle with nuoc cham before each bite. MMMMMMM!





  








2014-09-25 18.02.53.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 26, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks very nice! I haven't done any rolls for a while, just last night dug out a pack of wrappers from the bottom of a little used fridge drawer.

Now, what to fill them with ....

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

A couple of pictures from earlier this year (I wanted to remake some of them for this challenge, but I am running out of time)

Fried rice noodles





  








close to end product.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Rice noodles with tomato-pepper "curry" and pickles





  








14 served with noodles and pickles.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Nasi rames (rijsttafel on a plate)





  








6- left overs - nasi rames.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Soto madura (you can't see it, but it has rice vermicelli in it)





  








5 complete soup.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Babi ketjap & rice with a sweetcorn side dish





  








babi ketjap, mielies, rice 2013-03.JPG




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Thai butternut curry & jasmine rice





  








butternut sweet potato beef mince thai curry with




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014








Rijsttafel and close up of dished up plate





  








14 happy eaters.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014











  








13 plated closer up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 26, 2014


----------



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

*Khao Mok Gai - Thai Chicken Biryani - My Interpretation*

There are at least two schools of thought about the origin of this dish. The first school attributes the dish directly to traders from Persia and the Middle East who made it to Southeast Asia and brought their culinary skills with them. I subscribe to the second school of thought. Some 200 years ago when the British were in South and Southeast Asia, they took laborers from India to work on the rubber plantations in Malaysia which was also a British colony. The Indians brought along their culinary traditions and food - one of which was chicken biryani. Over the next few generations, the recipe was influenced by Malay traditions. The dish spread north into Southern Thailand, where the Thais added their own personal touch. So here goes.....

Marinade (let's not do "te" vs "de" again!) the chicken with curry powder, turmeric powder, salt, honey, red chili flakes, lemon juice, garam masala, ginger-garlic paste, and a couple of tablespoons of oil. I used bone-in drumsticks and chopped off the long part of the drumstick. Marinade overnight.





  








IMAG0575-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








The next day, melt a stick or two of butter in a dutch oven. When the butter is melted and bubbly, add the dry spices (cardamom, cinnamon, bay leaves and star anise) and fry till aromatic. Add some curry powder and continue to fry. Make sure the spices do not burn.





  








IMAG0576-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








Add the chicken and marinade and continue to fry for about 20 minutes on medium-high heat. The chicken will brown in spots.





  








IMAG0577-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








Add three cups of rinsed and drained basmati rice.





  








IMAG0578-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








Mix so that the rice is well coated with the melted butter and spices.





  








IMAG0579-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








Add three cups of unsweetened coconut milk and three cups of water. Bring to boil on medium. Seal with foil and a tight-fitting lid. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 75 minutes. Remove from the oven and let stand at room temperature for 20 minutes before opening the lid. Serve rice and chicken on individual plates, or family-style as shown below.





  








IMAG0581-1-1.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Sep 26, 2014








The white stuff is raita. Well, not exactly. Its closer to Persian mast-o-khair than indian raita, but not as sour. Full-fat greek yogurt is flavored with crushed garlic, and dried dill and mint. Grated, drained, squeezed English cucumber is added to the yogurt.

Enjoy!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've not seen biryani attributed to a Thai style before. Interesting.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@AZFoodie that looks very tasty! Will put on my "try it soon" list.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a spectacular and different Biryani.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

I love baking rice with chicken just like that, but being a childhood favorite, which my mother called 'risotto', the flavor profile was a little more subdued...!  This recipe looks fantastic, though.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A bit surprised there was not a few last minute entries over the weekend.  Arroz con pollo has not been well represented, I expected more red beans and rice. We'll see if I get in one last dish tomorrow.

mjb.


----------



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

teamfat said:


> A bit surprised there was not a few last minute entries over the weekend. Arroz con pollo has not been well represented, I expected more red beans and rice. We'll see if I get in one last dish tomorrow.
> 
> mjb.


There **was** arroz con pollo. Just in a different language......and from a different part of the world! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

And Ordo's sizzling rice had chicken in it as well, does that qualify?  My intention was to simple say I wish I had seen more chicken and rice dishes from other parts of the world.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been meaning to do a proper risotto and a paella and have run out of time. It has been busy around here.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

I had no idea risotto was such a benchmark rice preparation.  Guess I'll have to get up to speed...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

aplomb said:


> I had no idea risotto was such a benchmark rice preparation. Guess I'll have to get up to speed...


Have you made or eaten good risotto? It's wonderful. It's a specific technique of preparing rice, very worth knowing.


----------



## cookist (Sep 4, 2014)

Many kinds of rice in the picture that I have never seen.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

@Koukouvagia Other than my mother's, no. Based on what I have seen here and elsewhere, I have no doubt that you are right. My next culinary venture...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have been roped into doing another rijsttafel tonight.

Hopefully I can get the pictures up in time (should be possible with the time difference working in my favour)

I still wanted to do nasi and bami balls, lemper and a whole lot of other things, but just been too busy this month.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Lots of great entries.  I've been reviewing the posts and pictures. As always, the stalwart participants like Gene Machine, Chris Belgium, Butzy, Ordo, French Fries and Teamfat have provided plenty of great dishes. Jarmo, Hayden, MaryB, chefbuba, ChefTorres, FlavrioMoriera, Koukouvagia, AzFoodie, aplomb, eastshores, helloitslucas, MillionsKnives, petalsandcoco, and Pitufina, it was great to see your contributions as well.  I have my short list and hope to spread the winner's circle a little wider again. 

Thanks so much for your participation. I want to encourage members who just look at the challenges to participate. I'm just a humble home cook with a smartphone taking pictures of poor presentation. Share your dishes with us in the next challenge. To our lurkers, sign up and have some fun with us. 

Among the older generation of China is a greeting that would be translated as "Have you eaten?"  In a more literal translation, have you eaten (rice) as a meal. It's just a greeting, not an invitation to a meal. But cultural context of greeting with a reference to food pleases me.  Rice is a staple of the world. It's good plain but very versatile too.

Thanks for sharing your rice with me.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

just found a really cool rice recipe...too late...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, I was hoping to get a smoked tomato and proscuttio risotto done, as well as red beans and rice with home made pickle meat.  Oh well.

I know who I'd pick for the winner. Wonder if the next challenge will be related to the coming of fall in the northern hemisphere, like squash or braising? I mentioned chicken and rice, it could be a poultry challenge. We shall soon see.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Jarmo is the winner and will host our October Challenge.

Congratulations!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great winner! Recipes and presentations always impeccable.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

aplomb said:


> just found a really cool rice recipe...too late...


No reason you can't still make a post about it on the site somewhere. I'm sure it will spark discussion.


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

True...I'll probably make it and see how it turns out...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations @Jarmo !


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Jarmo What is the next challenge topic?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Nicko said:


> @Jarmo What is the next challenge topic?


Stews! Timely topic.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

French Fries said:


> Stews! Timely topic.


----------



## gator (Sep 30, 2014)

I will participate in October, I just signed up. Just an IT guy with a dream of being a professional chef one day. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

Edit: Actually I have a picture of a rice dish I made a couple weeks ago. Forgive the caveman-ness of it but its a family favorite. Its a Cuban dish of which the name escapes me but I call it Cuban hamburger helper. White rice with hamburger meat and extra crispy french fries topped off with a runny egg.

Take notes on the professional presentation.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








10593157_10152388395098131_6404606631121656354_n.j




__
gator


__
Oct 1, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! Love stews! Congrats Jarmo!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations @jarmo. Well deserved!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

ordo said:


> *Sizzling rice*


More info about this dish, you may find interesting. i did it this week for a bunch of friends.

*Guoba *(Chinese)

*Okokge *(Japanese)

*Nurungji* (Korean)

*Tahdig* (Persian)

*Cơm Cháy *(Vietnamese). Lots of images nad links.

There's also the Socarrat, on the bottom of paella, but the technique is different.


----------

